# JSF Validierung unter Einbeziehung mehrerer Eingabefelder/Eingabeelemente



## Svenni (18. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
ist es möglich in JSF innerhalb eines Validierers auf mehrere Komponenten einer Seite zuzugreifen? Also ich habe z.B. die Eingabefelder alterAb und alterBis. Der Wert den der Benutzer in alterAb auswählt sollte kleiner sein als der Wert den er in alterBis auswählt. Also habe ich erst an alterBis einen Validierer angehangen. Doch ich weiss nicht wie ich innerhalb des Validierers auf den Wert von alterAb zugreifen kann. Das muss doch gehen oder?

Zum Zeitpunkt des Validierens stehen die Werte doch noch nicht in den Bean-Properties zur Verfügung oder? Also bringts mir nichts, wenn ich mir die Werte der Bean-Properties besorge und die abprüfe. 

Zusammenfassend: Geht es irgendwie, dass ich bei der Validierung auf mehrere Eingabefelder/Eingabeelemente zugreife und deren Inhalte/Werte zur Validierung nutze?


----------



## faulelotte (21. Jul 2009)

So zum Beispiel:

How to Compare Two Date using JSF ?

Und wenn man sich das mal wieder ansieht, hat man leider wieder ziemlich viel selber zu basteln. ;(


----------

